# Syrian coop Tumbler



## conures4u (May 29, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with these pigeons? I can't find any info on them. Any info would be nice .


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Coop Tumblers /parlor Rollers::::::::::::::::::*

HI CONURES, While I was putting this post together I got your e-mail.The big name in PARLOR ROLLERS is PAUL GAMBINO his e-mail is [email protected] also here is a web site that you may like to take a look at it is www.angelfire.com/super2/04footerparlorroller/ I think he may be able to help you in locating SYRIAN TUMBLERS they are a very rare breed in the USA. I realy didn't read the e-mail so when I make this post I will get to that.By the way PAUL GAMBINO holds the worlds record for PARLOR ROLLERS over 600 feet.  GEORGE


----------



## saul ayala (10 mo ago)

conures4u said:


> Does anyone have experience with these pigeons? I can't find any info on them. Any info would be nice .


the book by levii is good to study the pigeon


----------



## Jax (5 mo ago)

saul ayala said:


> the book by levii is good to study the pigeon


Hello, I do have Syrian Coop Tumblers, and was looking on this site to see if I could find any others who have these pigeons too. They are the best pigeons I have ever owned. They tame up very, very quickly, are extremely disease resistant, and very long lived (as in I have 5 OG's that are at least 16yrs old). I have had only 1 case of canker in one pigeon, and that was prob due to my turning on a sprinkler to wet them down due to extreme. heat, and getting the pens way too wet. I believe all my pigeons have some kind of dilute, milky, faded or ? but I don't know exactly which one or ones. LMK


----------

